# Is there any jobs for ppl who speak min. english?



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

My husband will be coming out to Aus in a few months (or once his Spousal visa is granted) and i'm just wondering if there are any jobs out there (mainly in Sydney) for people who speak very minimal English? Or any suggestions on where he can start/what he can do when he gets here? 

I am aware of all the english learning programs which I will definately enroll him in however i'm just exploring avenues for him to start earning money. Work/money earning opportunities is his biggest concern at the moment and I'm hoping to put his mind at ease with a few suggestions?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Does he have particular skills?
For getting work anywhere can be a bit tough without skills and having limited english will not make it any easier.
But have a hunt around agencies and if in a particular area, see if there are any builders looking for labourers if he is up to that sort of work, tough work but also good money possible, even with building estate fencing contractors or landscape gardeners.


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Wanderer! He is a business man here in Iran however is open to doing any kind of work once in Aust. I thought about labouring work however being in the recuitment industry myself I know that they mostely need OH&S certs as well as Green Cards (for NSW), and you need to have good english to complete the courses/exams.
I know, this is abit of a tough one


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Without English? This ain't gonna be easy. Most likely cleaning or kitchenhand jobs is what he could start with. Alternatively, he can try to look around people who speak Arabic but it is unlikely to be a good job.


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Dexter! Cleaning jobs are a great idea and would probably be good to start with i think!! Not sure how useful Arabic speaking people would be as Farsi is very different to the Arabic language


----------



## jerichos (Nov 26, 2010)

all the best...how about online jobs?


----------



## mixu6343 (Nov 26, 2010)

um, as a starting point, def considerable


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm abit confused as to what you mean by online jobs? Do you mean looking for jobs online or actualy 'online jobs'?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Mona said:


> Thanks for your reply Wanderer! He is a business man here in Iran however is open to doing any kind of work once in Aust. I thought about labouring work however being in the recuitment industry myself I know that they mostely need OH&S certs as well as Green Cards (for NSW), and you need to have good english to complete the courses/exams.
> I know, this is abit of a tough one


While you're still in Iran Mona, I imagine you're tutoring him no end and you ought to get him reading as much Aussie english as possible, there being some interesting sites about that will also help him with learning about Australia.
To save me linking again, have a look at some via http://www.australiaforum.com/general-chit-chat-news/6431-what-can-you-tell-me-about-australia.html
There are also the general newsy sites like http://www.abc.net.au/ , http://www.sbs.com.au/ , http://ninemsn.com.au/ , and for some interesting politics and other curerent affairs articles/discussion - http://www.thepunch.com.au/
I realise major construction sites need OHS certificates etc. one but I was more thinking if he can get with a small domestic builder, it may not be so essential.
You might want to have a look at Serco - SSDS Serco Sodexo for they are a big organisation already, still growing and they have all sorts of contracts including some I believe with Immi re detention centres, not a nice place in some respects to be but seeing as he has some sort of a business background, if his english gets up to a reasonable standard his Farsi may be valuable for translating or even on advocacy or working with refugees outside of detention.


----------



## Mona (Nov 24, 2010)

Great food for thought!! Thanks Wanderer!! I'm checking out the links and 'What can you tell me about Aus' section now... Thanks again


----------

